# Bikes and Accessories Made in Ohio



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2017)

My dad was born in Ohio 1937. I grew up listening to him brag about all the things made in Ohio. I love to see things from Ohio.
Please find and post a picture of bikes and accessories Made in Ohio.
Tag resident Patric @hoofhearted from Ohio.
Dayton starts it off....



 
off to work on my Cleveland Welding Co. Western Flyer


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 10, 2017)

Here's a couple....


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2017)

Colson. Shelby. CWC aka Road Master.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2017)

Colson.  Elyria,OH


----------



## partsguy (Apr 10, 2017)

Just move almost every bike picture I ever posted to this thread!!!


----------



## Wcben (Apr 10, 2017)

Racycle and all of its brethren.... (anything from Miami Cycle and Manufacturing co.... Including Miami, Flying Merkel, Ray, Rami, Hudson, Latonia...Musselman...) American Wood Wheel was there prior to 1902... Don't forget the Wright bros!


----------



## jlr551cfd (Apr 10, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> My dad was born in Ohio 1937. I grew up listening to him brag about all the things made in Ohio. I love to see things from Ohio.
> Please find and post a picture of bikes and accessories Made in Ohio.
> Tag resident Patric @hoofhearted from Ohio.
> Dayton starts it off....
> ...




Looks like mine!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 10, 2017)

Cygnet Swan bicycle.....Stoddard Mfg Co....Dayton, Ohio
Wise Lock Co. , Cleveland, Ohio
Mussleman Coaster Brake, Murray Ohio Mfg Co. Cleveland, Ohio

Bunch more I can't think of right now, lol


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Cygnet Swan bicycle.....Stoddard Mfg Co....Dayton, Ohio
> Wise Lock Co. , Cleveland, Ohio
> Mussleman Coaster Brake, Murray Ohio Mfg Co. Cleveland, Ohio
> 
> Bunch more I can't think of right now, lol



Yes. Me too. Thats why I started this thread and asked for pictures.....
Troxel: Elyria, Ohio


 

 

Brown Saddle: Elyria, O;  same mfg??


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Cygnet Swan bicycle.....Stoddard Mfg Co....Dayton, Ohio
> Wise Lock Co. , Cleveland, Ohio
> Mussleman Coaster Brake, Murray Ohio Mfg Co. Cleveland, Ohio
> 
> Bunch more I can't think of right now, lol



Post up pics too!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Seiss Mfg. Co.: Toledo, OH.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Wcben said:


> Racycle and all of its brethren.... (anything from Miami Cycle and Manufacturing co.)




The Miami Cycle and MFG Co.: Middletown, OH.


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 10, 2017)

1898 Cygnet Swan


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Mercury by Murray Mfg: Murray, OH.


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 10, 2017)

Cyclomobile


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Huffman: Dayton OH.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2017)

catfish said:


> Colson. Shelby. CWC aka Road Master.



The Shelby Cycle Co: Shelby, OH.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Musselman Hub-Brake Co.: Cleveland OH


----------



## Kato (Apr 10, 2017)

Funny you post up about your Dad bragging about all the things made in Ohio..........he's right - and bikes are only just a small part of it !!!
At dinner tonight I brought up sort of the same thing........all the important people that came from Ohio.........and that list is incredible.
Lets just start off with 8 Presidents, Thomas Edison, Wright Bros, John Glenn and Neil Armstrong, Paul Brown and Woody Hayes and the birthplace of football, Steven Spielberg, Jack Nicklaus, Cy Young, Paul Newman, Edie Rickenbacker, General George Custer, LeBron James, Pete Rose, Clark Gable......and the list goes on and on and on. 
Not only are these names all huge, but they are the best of the best, best at what they did and do - whether an inventor, actor, producer, coach, basketball player, golfer - you name it.  There may be others bigger, fancier with more glitz and glam but when it comes down to it Ohio ranks right at the top for historical people, first, bests within that list.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_from_Ohio

http://www.stuffaboutstates.com/ohio/people.htm

Since this is obviously bicycle related I'll get back on track....... I'll throw the big boy out there..........Flying Merkel
I live 5 miles from Middletown, OH it would be incredible to find one of these.........and probably just a dream.
Gendron was built in Toledo where I grew up - that would also be a kool one to find and have.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Kato said:


> Funny you post up about your Dad bragging about all the things made in Ohio..........he's right - and bikes are only just a small part of it !!!
> At dinner tonight I brought up sort of the same thing........all the important people that came from Ohio.........and that list is incredible.
> Lets just start off with 8 Presidents, Thomas Edison, Wright Bros, John Glenn and Neil Armstrong, Paul Brown and Woody Hayes and the birthplace of football, Steven Spielberg, Jack Nicklaus, Cy Young, Paul Newman, Edie Rickenbacker, General George Custer, LeBron James, Pete Rose, Clark Gable......and the list goes on and on and on.
> Not only are these names all huge, but they are the best of the best, best at what they did and do - whether an inventor, actor, producer, coach, basketball player, golfer - you name it.  There may be others bigger, fancier with more glitz and glam but when it comes down to it Ohio ranks right at the top for historical people, first, bests within that list.
> ...



Thank you @Kato 
My dad wasn't talking about "just" bikes either. He passed away long before I grew in my passion for bicycles and finding out all the things made there.
Pic below of my dad holding me up on my 1st bike for the picture...



 
Mom took a recent pic of me on my CWC Western Flyer Heavy Duty bike in the same back yard.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 10, 2017)

The Browns. lol


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2017)

The Consolidated Mfg. Co.: Toledo, OH.


----------



## barracuda (Apr 10, 2017)

The mystical 1901 Wright Van Cleve:


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> 1898 Cygnet Swan
> 
> View attachment 449402



Love it!!!!!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 11, 2017)

Noah Stutzman.....Stutzman Wheel Shop 330-897-1391 Address: 33656 Cr 12 Baltic, OH 43804.

My Mother and a good portion of my relatives. My grandfathers Jewellry Stores ( Fords Jewellers )

Edward James Lobdell (1859-1925) was one of the biggest employers in Marietta Ohio. Looks like he started the plant in Marietta in 1890. It looks like the plant was located on the Muskingum Riverbank and was about four stories high on Montgomery Street. They produced hundreds of thousands of rims and Chain guards. They also had another plant there they produced wooden handlebars. Looks like he was a big supporter the the bicycle club there as well - reflecting his name. The Lobdell bicycle club.

There was a huge fire at the rim factory December 1st 1897 at the plant that threatened the 2nd biggest employer. He had the city where he wanted them and tried to take advantage of his position by threatening to leave and relocate in another city.

In 1901 E J Lobdell who had operated various manufacturing enterprises in Massachusetts and Ohio relocated his business to Onaway in order to be closer to the Lumber which his American Wood Rim Co relied upon



 



The Kuntz Bending Co - Cleveland OH
Theodore Kundtz - He is best Known for his sewing machine cabinets & Cleveland's White Sewing Machines. Though he had many many other interests.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 11, 2017)

Robert Fillmore Kerr, was the senior partner of the most important manufacturing industry in his home-village. The nucleus from which the present extensive manufacturing and milling interests of the Kerr Brothers at Hicksville sprang was formed in 1874 by Joseph D., Thomas W. and Robert Fillmore Kerr, where they began the manufacture of handles. In addition to their own labor they then employed only one man, but under careful and skillful management the business steadily and gradually increased, until it now consists of three distinct plants - one for the manufacture of agricultural implement handles, broom handles, *bicycle rims*, pike and tent poles, cant-hook handles, and many other specialties, occupying two large buildings and five warehouses, the work of which gives employment to from thirty-five to fifty men. Another plant is styled the "Buckeye Furniture Company," which occupies two large buildings in which are employed from twenty-five to thirty-five men. while the third plant consists of a planing and saw mill, which gives employment to twenty men. The firm has undergone several changes in ownership since its establishment, but for the past ten years or more Robert Fillmore Kerr and his brother-in-law, E. W. Crook, have been the sole owners, though it still retains the firm name of "Kerr Brothers," under whom the business has assumed its present large proportions, and is now the pride of the village and surrounding country, and the support of many families.
The senior partner, Robert Fillmore Kerr, was born at Middletown, Holmes county, Feb. 19, 1851, and was six years of age when brought by his parents to Hicksville; here he passed his young days in attending the village schools and in assisting on his father's farm adjoining the corporation. He inherited the studious traits of the German strain in his blood, and employed much of his time in study even when going to and from work, studying over problems and orally repeating texts, with the sole object of disciplining his mind. By close application and individual effort out of school, he acquired a valuable part of his education and became one of the best read and posted men on current topics in this section of the country. Later, in the way of mental drill and of acquiring additional knowledge, he taught school near Hicksville for three winters. He also further prepared himself for usefulness in the world by becoming a member of a religious society, uniting with the Methodist Church when about sixteen years of age. Thus thoroughly equipped morally and mentally, young Kerr was prepared, when only twenty-five years of age, with his brothers to establish and direct what developed into a vast business in after years, and of which the senior member of the firm has been the controlling and directing spirit for many yeas. Although occupied continually with the many affairs of his large business, Mr. Kerr has found time to give attention to the interests of his Church, and during his thirty years' membership he has served nearly all of that period, either as trustee or class leader, and for the past fifteen years he has been the popular superintendent of its Sunday school. In politics he was a Republican until the organization of the Prohibition party, is now an uncompromising temperance advocate and has been identified with every movement for the suppression of the liquor traffic, devoting time, labor and money to that end. On Dec. 1, 1881, he was married to Amanda J. Otis, who died Apr. 21, 1885, without issue, and on Jan. 4, 1894, he was married to Elizabeth J. Banks. By this union there are two children: Robert Wendell, born Dec. 15, 1894, and Modonna Elizabeth, born July 31, 1896. In 1879-80 Mr. Kerr lived in Chicago, where he established an agency for the handling of the products of the firm's factory; with this exception he has for a period of forty years been a constant resident of Hicksville. The firm, in addition to the other large interests, owns three brick business blocks in the city and other property. Their great success may be attributed to good business judgment, industry, integrity, and energy, a happy combination possessed by the firm.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 11, 2017)

After a fire burned his business in Chillicothe, John F. Waddell loaded his family on a B&O train and moved to the little town of Greenfield. Little did he know how that move would affect his new hometown. One of his sons, John M. Waddell, would later begin the John M. Waddell Company, later known as the Waddell Wooden Ware Works, makers of wooden products that would be sold all across the country.

Some of the first products that Waddell manufactured were wood rims & wood bicycle parts ....he also made coffee grinders and rat traps! Later, the company expanded their products to include egg testers, hammocks cash registers, discount wheels, games and even phonographs. The final products and the most lucrative were store showcases and post office furniture. The showcase line was the main line for Waddell until 1986 when the company was sold to Ghent Manufacturing of Lebanon, who continues production in Greenfield today.

They also made traps and even an egg x-ray machine....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2017)

Wise-Lock Company: Cleveland O.


----------



## Joseph FINN (Apr 12, 2017)

Cleveland 



Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 12, 2017)

A couple things from Toledo Ohio to get me down the road safely.


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 14, 2017)

I do own a Colson and a Davis built archbar bicycle, which are cool to me because they were manufactured in Ohio. As a living, working, tax paying, factory employed millwright, that lives in this great state, I'll have to say I really appreciate that all manufacturing hasn't been shipped over seas! From Jeep in Toledo, to my plant, Whirlpool dishwashers in Findlay, to many others, I'm glad companies have and will invest in this area! Love this thread and makes me proud to live here, other than the Cali pics that regularly show up riding in December! Lol, and don't forget Memory Lane, one of the best bicycle shops around!! Have a great Easter holiday weekend all! Joe


----------



## rickyd (Apr 15, 2017)

Believe this to be 37


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 15, 2017)

Just a few of the exotic bicycle designs that were manufactured in the great state of Ohio.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 19, 2017)

barracuda said:


> The mystical 1901 Wright Van Cleve:


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 19, 2017)

Kato said:


> Funny you post up about your Dad bragging about all the things made in Ohio..........he's right - and bikes are only just a small part of it !!!
> At dinner tonight I brought up sort of the same thing........all the important people that came from Ohio.........and that list is incredible.
> Lets just start off with 8 Presidents, Thomas Edison, Wright Bros, John Glenn and Neil Armstrong, Paul Brown and Woody Hayes and the birthplace of football, Steven Spielberg, Jack Nicklaus, Cy Young, Paul Newman, Edie Rickenbacker, General George Custer, LeBron James, Pete Rose, Clark Gable......and the list goes on and on and on.
> Not only are these names all huge, but they are the best of the best, best at what they did and do - whether an inventor, actor, producer, coach, basketball player, golfer - you name it.  There may be others bigger, fancier with more glitz and glam but when it comes down to it Ohio ranks right at the top for historical people, first, bests within that list.
> ...


----------



## fattyre (Apr 19, 2017)

Goodyear tires-

https://corporate.goodyear.com/en-US/about/history.html


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 19, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Just a few of the exotic bicycle designs that were manufactured in the great state of Ohio.View attachment 451401 View attachment 451399 View attachment 451398 View attachment 451397 View attachment 451396 View attachment 451395
> 
> View attachment 451394
> 
> View attachment 451400



Nice bicycles! Really like the green model in your third picture down, what is it?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you!
That green bike is a 1937 Roadmaster Supreme.


dnc1 said:


> Nice bicycles! Really like the green model in your third picture down, what is it?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Thank you!
> That green bike is a 1937 Roadmaster Supreme.



Thats the second pic.
Heres 1 for sale restored


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 19, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Thank you!
> That green bike is a 1937 Roadmaster Supreme.



Many thanks, love the lines of that frame with the fat mudguards.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 19, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Thats the second pic.
> Heres 1 for sale restored
> View attachment 453872
> 
> View attachment 453875



Wish I could get one, but the cost of shipping over here is a little prohibitive.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 19, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Thank you @Kato
> My dad wasn't talking about "just" bikes either. He passed away long before I grew in my passion for bicycles and finding out all the things made there.
> Pic below of my dad holding me up on my 1st bike for the picture...
> View attachment 449575
> ...



That is pretty impressive today, a family with the same back yard.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 19, 2017)

Oops!
My mistake.
The other green bike in the THIRD picture down is a 1936 Huffman built, Dayton Safety Streamline.
As unusual as the frame design is,
 the fenders on that bike are its most unique feature.
As far as I know, it was the only model of the classic balloon tire era to omit the fender braces entirely.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2017)

Musselman from Cleveland


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2017)

Hussey Drop Forge Mfg. Cleveland O.


----------



## cyclingday (May 9, 2017)




----------



## needcoffee (May 11, 2017)

Here's my Murray...


----------



## partsguy (May 11, 2017)

needcoffee said:


> Here's my Murray...
> 
> View attachment 464990




BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (May 11, 2017)

Huffman  made In ohio
tricycle  made in  ohip    by mid western  industries Willard ohio


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2017)

cool badge...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Cool piece from Ohio for sale: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/musselman-cut-out-display-hub-nice.111809/


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2018)

I found another Ohio Company, Faulhauber Co. in Monr...ville, Ohio
Stamped bottom of bottom pan.
It's not a comfortable seat; but      it's from Ohio.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 10, 2018)

2 Colsons made in Elyria, OH
1939 Snaptank ( my next project) and a 36 girls bike getting the TRM convertible  treatment ( my current project)


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 10, 2018)

another colson hanging out in orygun


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2018)

Accessories from OHIO



Pierce Products Co. in Cleveland


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2018)

1915 Chief by Davis Sewing Machine Co. of Dayton, Ohio
To be admired and treasured.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2019)

Tucker Rims, Sydney, OHIO







https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toc-wood-rim-makers-info.61555/page-3#post-412013


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## crazyhawk (Oct 8, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I found another Ohio Company, Faulhauber Co. in Monr...ville, Ohio
> Stamped bottom of bottom pan.
> It's not a comfortable seat; but      it's from Ohio.
> View attachment 821529View attachment 821530View attachment 821531



I have relatives that worked at Faulhauber. I live about 20 minutes from Monroeville. I think the old factory is still there and is a furniture warehouse now.  I love Ohio. Some people call it a "fly over state" and that's fine with me.  They'll never know how beautiful and historical it really is.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 8, 2019)

The ECU in the body number on this Fisher Body data plate indicates that the body of this General Motors car was manufactured in Euclid, OH


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2019)

Just about every part of this bike, was manufactured in Ohio.




















1938 Berry Cohen Special.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2020)

Bump up OHIO!
A couple ads for Consolidated Manufacturing from Toledo, Ohio


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 21, 2020)

The Berlin & Racycle Co. Ltd of Berlin (now Kitchener), ON Canada, clearly sourced this early '20s frame 400 miles down the road from Davis in Dayton.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned the Ashtabula Bow Socket Company, parent company of Ashtabula Forge, Ashtabula OH. Produced cranks, stems and forks for the bicycle industry, including large numbers for a certain well-known manufacturer in Chicago.


----------

